# The new Marjal site at Crevillente



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi,
Can anyone recomend the new Marjal site at Crevillente is it any good or is it like the other Marjal site built on a rubbish tip. The one time we stayed there we saw a dead sheep and dead rats floating in the river outside. If you have a nice site in poor surroundings then that drags the standard of the site down.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

If you like extremely large sites with all the whistles and bells then this could be the site for you.

It looked to me like it was built on a very large piece of open ground. It has apparently been levelled using copious amounts of gritty sand which can be extremely deep in places.

It is a little way away from the nearest town, you will need to use transport of some kind.

All rather new and soulless but then it has been built from scratch.

JohnW


----------



## harveystc (Sep 20, 2008)

*the new marjal*

Hi,we went there feb/march,it is still not finished,huge site,roads at the rear and side but not to bad at night,as its new everthing is shiny but we felt it did not have a nice feel to it,be carefull on weekends when the spanish arrive in large numbers as they get a special deal to fill the place,the bar you will struggle to get a drink,and you may have to pay extra to visit the restuarant,as they have entertainment out side at weekends and you have to buy a ticket for both,most of the things i.e pool etc is extra,everthing seems to be extra,small shop on site,you can hire a car or bike on site,it is in the middle of nowhere,so you will need transport if you wany anything like beach or sea,long way away,piped tv if you have a cable take it with you,if not buy from the shop on site,we also did not like the tannoy,hello campers was annoying,sorry but this is what we thought of the place,would not return,and i agree with you on the other site as well,bit scruffy was the comment from the wife,regards happypre65.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We did 2 weeks there with a rally group back in March.
All above points are valid. Our visit was good as we were with a group and had all the extras like pool and gym included. Spanish had not turned out in force at that time but was getting busyier. I did notice the shop on site did increase prices at weekend ! also there was a feeling of locals getting served at the bar and others ignored..
If you have transport like a scooter with you or hire a car at least you can get out and about. Local town is about 40 mins if you walk..
Cant say I would go back.. Much prefer Benidorm


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

My wife and I loved it. We spent most of Jan to March inclusive there and had a great time. You do need bikes though, or some other form of transport. There are fabulous villages close by, each one with it's own character and markets.
We have booked to go back next January and also of the whole of September this year just to top up the tan.
We did visit the coast a couple of times and it was about 25 minutes away.
John


----------

